# Do you like massage? And If so, how often do you get one?



## IamLegend (Apr 7, 2017)

I have never been a huge fan of massages. Every time I receive a massage, whether it is from a family member or member, I feel excruciating pain from it. 

Do you like massages?

Who do you usually receive your massages from?

Have you ever been professionally massaged?


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

As a general rule, no. Regular massages are unpleasant / ticklish. The only time massage felt decent was when I received a sports massage, which physically hurt initially but turned into heavenly relaxation afterwards. Was it worth the money and sensations? Maybe. Hardly.

I don't like being touched by a stranger nor a family member. Mother/sister are always begging for massages. Usually making a cross with your index fingers helps temporarily (not that it has any actual power except confusing the viewer, which gives you enough time to escape).


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Introvertia said:


> ... sports massage, which physically hurt initially but turned into heavenly relaxation afterwards.


The best kind. Some grips and pushing makes you scream, twist and almost cry out pain. When it's over the muscles feels amazing.

Sadly, I've only learned to perform two "grips". For calf muscle and a back stretch.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

No, not a fan. 

I've never been professionally massaged though. I think I'd feel super awkward. 

Any massage I've ever had was from my partner. It's not terrible to get like a shoulder massage but I don't really need/want it.

I like giving massages though (to my partner).


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

I've never been professionally massaged, _I don't like to be touched by strangers_. Feeling the hands of some stranger on my skin, for so long, good lord, no. I don't really like it when family members touch me either. But I love massages from my boyfriend so much! I could never have enough.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, but only by a professional who knows what they are doing. 
My insurance covers it, so I have one about every two weeks or so. I go to a therapist who also specializes in sports medicine, so they know how to work out my muscles. 
I get both deep tissue and hot stone.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

I really like massage by massage therapists, ideally daily except for the weekend. It’s so relaxing! And sometimes challenging, when you are not sure if a therapist who is strong as an ox knows what he does with your spine. Why shouldn’t people touch me? I’m not holy, for all I know. Haircutting, pedicure and manicure should also be outsourced – I prefer perfection to dilettantism, which is why I shouldn’t post.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

I love love love massages, they are great for the body. I don't regularly get professional massages, however I have been to a physiotherapist a few times because of neck and back pain and what he did was warm up my muscles with a few machines first, then massage me for like 5' and the result has been so good. First time I went, I had a few spots on my back that were hard like rocks and hurt like hell. He even called his assistant to show her just how bad it was. It hurt like hell when he massaged me there, but of course I persevered and the result was great. If you have lumps on your muscles then you absolutely need a massage to loosen them up, or you could end up with damage to your neck and spine. I avoided them for years until my arm started to suffer debilitating pain and one day I felt my tendon snap (they didn't, it just felt this way) and my hand went numb and almost completely lost strength. All due to my sore back. 
Now that my back is better I'm thinking of going to more frequent massages from massage therapists (not physio).


----------



## IamLegend (Apr 7, 2017)

I love Thai massage


----------



## SummerHaze (May 18, 2016)

I'm a big fan of massages. I think it's great way to get rid of stress. I've already tried many diffrent types of massages like Thai Massage, Swedish Massage, Deep Tissue Massage, Shiatsu Massage. Last year when I was in the business trip in Paris I booked body to body massage, https://sweettouch.fr/info/body-to-body-massage for the first time. When I get there, I met a lovely young girl who was really excited to introduce me to the world of sensual pleasures. I had other massages before in other cities, but that particular one was just incredible.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been going to massage therapy since I was a teenager, because of back problems. I've had men, & women therapist. The best ones, are the quiet ones, IMO, because they let you fully relax. It really does hurt so good! I had a wonderful therapist for many years, but she retired due to health issues. I haven't found anyone like her since. I used to leave her office, like a wet noodle, it was amazing. 

I've been a member of a massage clinic, for about 2 years now. I used to get a monthly massage, but I put it on hold for awhile. Tomorrow will be my first massage in months. I need it! I'm going with a new therapist, so we'll see how it goes. It can really be a goldilocks experience, some are too soft, others are too hard, I hope I get one that's just right. :wink:

If I had money, & time, I'd get a massage daily, I love them!



Update: My massage today was extensive, & deep. She worked on my back, neck, shoulders, arms, glutes, & chest. The pain was a bit intense at times, deep breathing helped. On previous appointments, both myself, & the therapist, were out of breath, by the end. :crazy: Today was a first though, because she rubbed my ears (?), never had that done before.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

My first massage was at a well known hotel in Stockholm, Sweden. I was reluctant, but fellow travelers recommended getting a massage from the hotel professional. I rolled the dice and still recall the results.

I made an appointment with the spa, arrived, showered and wrapped myself in a towel. I was called and shown to a table. The mesusse arrived and went to work. She was around 60, very stern and unsmiling. Her parents may have been Frankenstein and an Olympic power lifter. I must have looked like someone she hated. She was silent as she punished me, which was somewhat similar to being beaten-up by the school bully.

Then she spoke in English with a strong Swedish accent. “I don’t be von of dose kinds of girls!” Every third word was accented by a new slap, judo chop or submission hold. She con (I think it was a she) tinued “If ya vont von of dose kinds of girls ya got to go to da such & such hotel.”

With that I paid for my release, dressed, and then locked myself in my room.

Several years later I moved to Asia and learned how enjoyable massage can be. At one point I was doing 4 or 5 a week. The cost back then? About 60 cents U.S. to 2 dollars.

I found massage to be relaxing, enjoyable and healthy. I heartily recommend them. That Swedish mesusse? Retired by now, or jailed.


----------



## musixxal (Nov 14, 2018)

i had a massage just last night. 

the masseuse came over, and really worked on my glutes. To me getting a massage at home is really the best kind. You don't have to get dressed and go anywhere afterwards and can fully relax. so far the only issues i have had with massages is therapists not knowing how to get the pressure right. my current therapist works with a very light hand and refuses to apply too much pressure. 

in an ideal world, i would want lots of pressure on my shoulders and a lighter touch on my legs and glutes, and then pressure on my feet. therapists inevitably get some part of this wrong T_T

one day i would love to own my own spa. i loves spas, massages, facials- and i feel like i might be successful running such a business. where i live now, most "spas" are also hair/nail salons. i would do it differently.


----------



## MattPaterson (Jul 16, 2021)

I love massages. As a teenager, I always fantasized about having sex during a massage. Luckily now I always enjoy watching a girl's body rubs. And so often when I order them, I often suggest that they give me a massage during which we have sex. Each of us is free to treat this differently. However, you should agree that it is much more decent to go to a priestess of love, paying for her services, than to meet an ordinary girl, promising her all the earthly goods, including marriage, and not going to fulfill the promise. I do not know about you, but I do not feel comfortable asking a girl for a massage, and the girl I order with her no problem.


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd (Nov 10, 2017)

God, no.
My mother has attempted to ease up my neck/shoulders; it's always felt incredibly weird/foreign,
which furthers the existing tension. It doesn't help that I'm a little oversensitive to touch (tactile defensiveness)
& somewhat ticklish.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

No. I don't like being touched unless its by a lover of mine. I guess she could massage me though.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Up until the age of 30 i hated massage and found it long boring and draining , but now in my early 30s I enjoy it quite much - I get massages every month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

IamLegend said:


> I have never been a huge fan of massages. Every time I receive a massage, whether it is from a family member or member, I feel excruciating pain from it.
> 
> Do you like massages?
> 
> ...


1. Yes!!
2. Noone 😔
3.yes 😴

I used to feel a lot better after a massage, specially if I was stressed or nervous. Sometimes I fell a sleep even. I think massage is a fantastic way for people to bond, unless you don't like the person giving it for whatever reason.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm not big on strangers touching me. Don't know why. Probably something FUBAR from my childhood.


----------



## Sinuous (Jun 18, 2021)

I read it as message nvm


----------

